# Skidder question



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 8, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the main differences between a Franklin 170 and a Franklin 405? thanks


----------



## q-tip jr (Jan 8, 2013)

I have an older 170, second owner nearly 17,000 hours - I would call the 405 baby brother, still tough - lighter - less power


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 8, 2013)

How much does the 405 weigh vs the 170?


----------



## q-tip jr (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll have to hunt around to see if I still have "dealer" brochures, re: the 405 - my 170 (single arch with winch & my lardo backside) is right at 13.25 T about 26,500.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Jan 13, 2013)

The 405's have 4 cyl cummins and a manual or powershift 4spd, little smaller in size to a 170. the 170s have a 6 bta with an 4spd power shift and bigger axles.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm leaning towards the 405. I'm still trying to find it's weight if anyone can help me out there.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Feb 28, 2013)

I dont know an exact weight but they are HEAVY. a freind of mine has a 170 and it weighs more than my 460 tj and the timberjack is a whole size class bigger machine. i would stray away from a 405 they are pretty piggy


----------



## q-tip jr (Feb 28, 2013)

Cletuspsc said:


> I dont know an exact weight but they are HEAVY. a freind of mine has a 170 and it weighs more than my 460 tj and the timberjack is a whole size class bigger machine. i would stray away from a 405 they are pretty piggy



the 460D single function listed here - (Timberjack 460 specs - 10 ebooks - free download) @ 30,245 - almost 2 tons more than my 170...the dual function listed at an additional 3,155 lbs (33,400)


----------



## q-tip jr (Feb 28, 2013)

for what it's worth, just read a discussion re: TJ 240 vs. 405 s2 - with regard to weight the 405 (cable tractor) was claimed to be @ 19,500 still looking for some formal confirmation...


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you guys...still deciding which model I want


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 28, 2013)

from poopin around online i found that the 170 weighs around 19,500lbs, didn't seem like a very trustworthy link but its a number... no luck on the 405 yet


----------



## palogger390 (Mar 2, 2013)

Weight of a 170 is machine specific. Franklin offered the 170 in various wheelbases with several axle sizes an numerous log arch options. I think the the short wheelbased cable skidders are around 19,000 lb and the longer wheel based grapple skidders weigh closer to 15 ton. I have a mid 90's 170 single arch grapple that was remanufactured in 2005 and it seems to be fairly heavy. I know it will out pull the Deere 648 GIII I had.

I am not sure what a 405 weighs, but I think it will perform more like a 540 Deere or 240 TImberjack. Meaning quick, manuverable, and easier on fuel.

Why not consider a Franklin 560? It fits in right between the two you have considered.

I think your decision should be based on the task at hand. Is it more important for the skidder to be agile or to pull a big hitch?


----------

